# rescued pigeon with broken wing - need advice



## stargirlofthese (Oct 8, 2009)

Last night I rescued an adult pidgeon from a parking lot, where a group of three or four crows were attacking it viciously, and nearly pecked it to death. I think it has a broken wing, because when I ran over and shooed the crows away, the pidgeon tried to fly, but its wing was at an awkward position and it didn't get more than a few inches off the ground. (In fact, it didn't even fly that far - it was more hopping.) I gently threw my hoodie over it and brought it home, where it is now in an old birdcage with an old towl and some alfalfa hay at the bottom. I also put in some mashed up egg yolk from a hard boiled egg until I can get some seed, and a small glass container of water. I wanted to give him a chance to calm down, so I didn't give him a really good "once over" but from what I can tell, his legs are fine, at least one wing is injured, and he has a small open wound (about 1/4 - 1/3 the size of a pencil eraser) on his head. He's not bleeding, but it looks like they pecked him right to his skull, the poor thing - in that one small place at least. He doesn't seem to be in shock anymore, on the way home he was pretty quiet and I was worried the stress alone would kill him, but after we got him in the cage he was hopping all over the place, and when I went out to check on him later, he was sitting calmly, and seemed to be fine. (I put an old towl over the cage so he can't see out, I thought maybe that would help keep him calm - I hope that was the right thing to do!) Today he seems much more alert, and extremely leery of me (which is actually a relief, because he was too stressed/tired to care last night.)


I made a few calls and have done some reasearch, and from what I can tell, the poor guy will probably not fly again. (Vet bills are out of the question at this point) I would like to try and tame him and keep him as a pet, he wouldn't be the first rescue to join our family. I do have some concerns though, I know he does have mites/bird lice - how do I get rid of them? Is there a spray I can buy that will completely get rid of them before I take him in the house? 
Also, is it illegal in Michigan to keep a wild pigeon as a pet? 
I've heard that pigeons carry diesases and I've heard that they don't (well, no more than any other wild bird.) Still, should I be concerned? Are there some reasonably priced shots I could get him or something that would take care of that? 


Any and all advice you could offer would be greatly appreciated - I feel so bad for this little guy, I want to do my best for him.
Thankyou, Anna


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ok, he does sound like he may not beable to be released, so if that is the case then it is nice you will take care of him. he will now have to be called your pet and do not say he was a feral, some vets do not treat "wild" birds so you have to call him/her by his name and he is a pet "homing dove" would be a nice thing to call him or your pet rock dove. he can be dusted with 5% sevin dust for the bugs, repeat in a two weeks. you will want to deworm him also. the problem with the wing should be addressed by a vet, if it is broken it can be set and wrapped in the correct way for it to heal and he may beable to use it again...but there is just a window of time to see if it can be healed so you may want to rethink A vet being out of the question,


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Hi, Thank you so much for rescued this little guy, I'm so glad you were there and found him, I'm sure he won't be alive by now, with the mites and lices don't worry, just go to any pet store and ask for the mites and lices spray, you just need to cover his eyes with your hand probably and spray all over, after a few times he will be better, but I think the most important thing here is his wing and start a medication for any infection and for the pain killer.

I honestly don't think that is a problem to keep him as a pet, I even think that is very sweet of you, and don't worry about any desease believe me I had many wild pigeons, and after you remove all the lices and mites they are fine, believe me we have many more deseases, so I won't concern about that.

Now try to focus in his wing, I'm sure more people will help you here, also a picture will be the best, that way people can help you and tell you more about it.

Thanks again

Ivette


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello. The only thing about a vet visit is that an AVIAN vet would be able to ascertain if the wing can be set properly so perhaps he/she could regain flight.

However, as you said...avian vets are expensive, and non-avian vets do nothing better than make educated (usually wrong) guesses. So, if you really cannot invest $300 or so into a proper avian vet visit, I understand and agree, try the best you can to mend him.

It does sound like he wasn't mortally wounded. However, first-off, before even bug spray/powder or deworming, you really DO have to give him a good look-over and see if you find any other external injuries. The corvids attacked her because they saw she was weak or compromised....so I sorta doubt they actually caused the wing injury....but they do have strong beaks so they could have caused more damage than initially apparent....

Then, as Ivor suggested, post pictures of him, including his wing and injured areas, and his/her poops (yes, really) and there are folks here who have splinted wings before so they can hopefully chime in and tell you the right way to do it.

Also, if he/she is a feral, try safflower seeds. But keep in mind that he may well be more familiar with eating small pieces of bread and such.
It is important that he/she be eating something...and pooping too....a pigeon in that condition, if not eating, will drop weight very quickly and that complicates their recovery. In an instance like that, one needs to go to a slightly more aggressive (but not difficult) feeding technique to keep the bird's strength up.....

BTW, so far you have done everything right...warmth, food, and a safe, confined place......keep it up, and thanks ! 

PS ~ where are you located ? ....we may have a member nearby who can help....


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Anna, what a kind soul you are for taking care of this bird. First thing is first...you clearly stated vet bills are out of the question. I can appreciate that as I was in the same boat with my rescue.READ as much of this site as you can there is a wealth of info here. This sounds bad to others I am sure but if you really can't take him to a vet then you must make him comfortable and watch him.You don't want him to suffer, but I understand your financial postion.You may even get someone online here close that can take him and get him medical.IF that isn't the case then here is a start.Get him a cage large enough that he can stretch out in.He needs bird seed and grit and water.You can get pigeon grit at an animal supply store (cheap!) or can go to Petco or whatever and get the bird grit there temporarily.They also have a wild dove mix (seed) that you can get there.Make sure his home is keep clean, and that he gets sunlight.Post a picture of the bird, perhaps his poop (sounds gross but it helps us) and let us know exactly where you are located.Feel free to send me a message directly on my profile if you need more help!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

My concern is that the bird may look like an adult but really be a young bird. A picture would be helpful so we can advise you properly.


----------



## stargirlofthese (Oct 8, 2009)

Alright, I have pictures. Some of them aren't the greatest, but I was working with one hand and an unfamiliar camera (my mom's) whose batteries were dying. 

Here's a link to the album with the pictures - http://www.flickr.com/photos/stargirlofthesea/sets/72157622418999961/

In there is a picture of his poo, and one that shows the wound on his head.

I know the cage is too small, but it's the best I could do for the time being.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I can't see anything to indicate an actual serious break in the humerus or ulna/radius pairing. At least, not yet. That would be a good thing, by the way. The bird does look a mite skinny and that can certainly put 'em on the ground and down for the count. He or she needs to get a fair amount of food in him. Don't suppose you've got puppy chow, do ya'?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You can go here and look at the drawings to understand the actual bones of the wings:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

Taking a picture of the other side of the bird as well as one taken straight down over the top might be helpful. The wound on the head is superficial, by the way. 

Where, basically, are you in case we've got resources in your area?

Pidgey


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, well.....he/she is not a baby...is an adolescent at least.
And looks fairly alert, so that's good too.

Unfortunatley, the poop pics and pic from above showing how he/she holds his wing are to blurry to discern any information.

So....

1) is he/she pooping often ?

2) still eating some ?

3) does she seem alert and curious, or lethargic and sleepy ?

4) any other injuries on his body anywhere ?

5) when he stands or sits, does he hold the wing differently from how he holds the good one (i.e. away from his body, extended, or with a droopy/dropped shoulder ???)

6) when you hold him, does his chestbone protrude dramatically ? or does it feel like there's a good amount of solid body mass on each side of it ? His breast/chest area shouldn't seem "sunken in" compared to his keelbone/breastbone...if it does, he is very underweight....


----------



## kev01293 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi anna well done for rescuing the little fellow if he,s not eating try feeding him thru a syringe containing banana and bread mixed with water,if you havnt seen him drink from his water dish then try dunking his beak into the water dish a couple of times just to make sure he knows where to find a drink kev


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

where are you located maybe we can find a member or a rehabber near you to help him and wrap that wing, i love knowing that if a pigeon i get can't be released that the people will take him back and give him a forever home, but not all rehabbers feel that way, that is if you can't take him to the vet.
not sure about your local laws but federally they are not protected so you can keep them as pets.
sounds like we have three issues to address, wound to the skull, clean well with dilute betadine or chlorhexidine and watch for signs of infection be very careful if his brain is exposed at all, if you think it is use distilled water to rinse it being careful not to get any on his beak or nostrils, i sometimes will pluck the feathers around the wound pulling them towards the wound itself as to not tear the skin anymore, it helps keep the area cleaner.
now mites, if you can't find sevin dust, you can buy mice and lice spray for birds from any pet store chain.
wings can be hard to wrap but if it's drooping it will help to immobilize it.
if your going to mess with him, try to have every thing ready so you can do it all at once and then leave him alone.
when i have to mess with them i try to get everything done including cleaning the cage.
if he starts to open mouth breath, stop what your doing and leave him alone and try again in a couple of hours after he's settled down.
he may have other underlying health problems, bad bad crows


----------



## stargirlofthese (Oct 8, 2009)

I live in Michigan, in the Lansing area.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

looks like there is one in lansing that does non federally protected birds, give her a call and see what she says about unreleasable piji's and if she would give him back if he is unreleasable, go to this link
http://www.michigandnr.com/dlr/


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I just wanna reiterate and caution the above...altgirl already mentioned it....I will repeat it......many (most, actually) rehabilitators will not really heal a feral pigeon if in fact the injury makes him unreleasable...they will put the bird down.

So....personally...I have completely _stopped_ taking my injured pigeons to wildlife rescue/rehab, because I saw far too many of them killed when their conditions weren't terminal, and many many who would likely have had an excellent chance of survival as a feral after care.

Many will nevertheless convince you to bring him in, telling you it is the right thing to do...and then put the bird down anyway.

So....not to be a wet blanket, but....turning an injured pigeon over to wildlife rehab, it's a very significant risk ....with a wing injury particularly....

Once again, can you snap a better pic of the wing you think is hurt ???

Pidgey is pretty knowledgeable about how to splint a wing, if we can figure out what's up with it....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I work at a vet and even I do not like playing amature vet. but I guess that is better than being euth. when not needed. so many people just do not have the funds for a vet...too bad. priorities are different for everyone.


----------



## stargirlofthese (Oct 8, 2009)

Alright, I will call the rehaber in my area, but only with the intention of asking for advice, and maybe asking if I could bring pidge over and she could wrap it's wing (and then I leave with pidge) Thankyou for the warning, I'll handle it carefully.

Also, I'll try to post more (hopefully better) pics today.

I am becoming concerned with the amount pidge is eating, it's not nearly enough, it can't be. I'm going to go to a pet place today and see if I can get him some sevin dust and some sort of seed. He's acting quite docile, but I'm starting to worry I'm going to lose him if he doesn't start eating more. I've been giving him two mashed up hardboiled egg yolks a day (as recommended by a friend) - I'll give him one, and then I come back later in the day and replace it with fresh. I think he's eating some of it, the one time he nearly ate all of it, but most of the time it's maybe a fourth or a third of it. He looks thinner today than when I got him. I found this on youtube, it's a very short video showing how to hand feed a pigeon. Am I going to have to do something like this to get him to eat?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

I was hoping to avoid that, as I thought the most stress-free way for him would be to find something he's interested in eating, but I'll do what is nececary if he won't start eating on his own, and soon.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You do need to get food into the Pigeon. You will need to hand feed. It's not a good idea to leave out egg yoke as bateria cat set in very quickly besides the fact it's not what Pigeons eat.

You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the bird’s crop empties until you know he is eating on his own. The way you know that, is by the number of poops per day.

Also, you can look for a Dove/quail mix at the pet store.


----------



## stargirlofthese (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok - I got a good 12-15 peas in him. He perked up as soon as I took the top of the cage off. I think it's because he doesn't like being alone in the garage. I'd put him in the back porch, but the roof leaks and it's raining. The garage is dry and warmer, and he's right by the big garage door, which has about twelve window panels in it, so he's getting a good deal of light. He was pretty resistant to the peas, but once I got the hang of how to get them in him quickly and efficiently, we did alright. I'm a little confused though, he's a wild animal - so shouldn't he be trying to peck me and shouldn't he still be afraid of me? He will let me pet him anywhere, he hasn't tried once to peck me, and he's only afraid of me now if I make a sudden loud noise or a very sudden movement. He kept trying to climb up my bare arm, and cuddle against the bunched up fabric of my hoodie sleeve which I had pushed up my arm. I think if I would have let him, he would have climbed up my whole arm! Also he is really alert and curious, he was looking around like crazy and cocking his head... I didn't know a pigeon's head could turn so many angles like that! My friend's mom is an avid bird lover, and she told me that birds are hard-wired not to show illness until they can't hide it anymore. But from my perspective (granted I don't know much about birds) he seems to be doing pretty well. Also, I took another look at his head, and it looks better today. And he is definitely healthy in the poo department, it looks like the normal stuff you'd find on your car, and there's plenty of it!

Alright, I'm going to head out now and get some better pictures.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree, he sounds like he's not doing badly at all. He wouldn't be doing all of those things he's doing if he were seriously ill or weak. As far as human-bonding, he is probably borderline right now...it does sound like he would be quite happy as a companion to a human...but since he was/is a feral, he could also go back that way (although with the wing situation, not really).

I'm sorry......I don't mean to hammer at this...but I just _have to_ reiterate...

...be careful about taking this guy to a wildlife rehabber.....

...I mean, seriously...they may well tell you "sure, we'll give him back"...take him in the back for treatment...then refuse to return him to you because he may be unreleasable. It would leave you in a very bad situation...but nothing compared to where it would leave your pigeon pal.

If you cannot afford a vet, understood (believe me, I understand). But once that bird turns over to the hands of a rehabber....I would say there is more than a 60% chance you will never see him again.

Charis is right...that bird needs to eat...and the veggie-popping method works great and it is pretty easy, was easier than tube feeding or syringe feeding...he'd just need 2 meals a day of maybe 10 or so morsels of soaked veggies...peas, carrots, corn....



spirit wings said:


> I work at a vet and even I do not like playing amature vet. but I guess that is better than being euth. when not needed. so many people just do not have the funds for a vet...too bad. priorities are different for everyone.


I see it as this: Why don't Avian vets give some sort of discount for situations like this ? Avian vets are expensive, and they are few and far between, and they have successful, sought-after practices. They treat mostly exotics. An injured feral patient makes up maybe, what, 5% of their total clientele ? It wouldn't kill 'em to return a bit of the love once in a while....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jaye said:


> I agree, he sounds like he's not doing badly at all. He wouldn't be doing all of those things he's doing if he were seriously ill or weak. As far as human-bonding, he is probably borderline right now...it does sound like he would be quite happy as a companion to a human...but since he was/is a feral, he could also go back that way (although with the wing situation, not really).
> 
> I'm sorry......I don't mean to hammer at this...but I just _have to_ reiterate...
> 
> ...



Iam learning Vets around the country are not the same as here where I work, if someone brings in wildlife it is treated, free of charge...but the people who bring them in have to relinquish the animal/bird to us...alot of the people will contribute something, instead of getting their hair done or a pedicure, as they have an interest..they get updates via phone calls and can be there if there is a release. so I must work at a vet that is not the norm it seems to be. We treat what they call exotics, so finding a vet that does that usally is open to unusual cases....saying it(pigeon) is a pet can help, as they come from domestic stock, and you can get a regular appointment that way, as it is the persons pet that they will take home, but it does cost.....they can't pick one person to give a discount over another in that situation.....then everyone would want a break..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

stargirlofthese said:


> Ok - I got a good 12-15 peas in him. He perked up as soon as I took the top of the cage off. I think it's because he doesn't like being alone in the garage. I'd put him in the back porch, but the roof leaks and it's raining. The garage is dry and warmer, and he's right by the big garage door, which has about twelve window panels in it, so he's getting a good deal of light. He was pretty resistant to the peas, but once I got the hang of how to get them in him quickly and efficiently, we did alright. I'm a little confused though, he's a wild animal - so shouldn't he be trying to peck me and shouldn't he still be afraid of me? He will let me pet him anywhere, he hasn't tried once to peck me, and he's only afraid of me now if I make a sudden loud noise or a very sudden movement. He kept trying to climb up my bare arm, and cuddle against the bunched up fabric of my hoodie sleeve which I had pushed up my arm. I think if I would have let him, he would have climbed up my whole arm! Also he is really alert and curious, he was looking around like crazy and cocking his head... I didn't know a pigeon's head could turn so many angles like that! My friend's mom is an avid bird lover, and she told me that birds are hard-wired not to show illness until they can't hide it anymore. But from my perspective (granted I don't know much about birds) he seems to be doing pretty well. Also, I took another look at his head, and it looks better today. And he is definitely healthy in the poo department, it looks like the normal stuff you'd find on your car, and there's plenty of it!
> 
> Alright, I'm going to head out now and get some better pictures.


12-15 peas isn't near enough...please feed more.


----------



## stargirlofthese (Oct 8, 2009)

Alright, I put more pics up and I uploaded three short videos to youtube.

Pics - http://www.flickr.com/photos/stargirlofthesea/

Video 1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLt70NA1lcc

video 2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A7UndwjUCE

video 3 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A7UndwjUCE

My "game plan" now is to go feed him some more peas, see if he's eaten any more on his own (I counted how many I put in his dish, so I'd know if he ate any) and then head out for some seed/grit and sevin dust.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Feed defrosted corn too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking at the picture of the poop I can tell you that it doesn't look great. Definately not getting enough food.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks cold to me. Can you put him on a heating pad set on low?


----------



## stargirlofthese (Oct 8, 2009)

Alright, here's whats in my shopping bag after going to soldans - a bag of dove seed (says on the back it's for dove or pigeon) two small crocks, a bag of oyster shells for grit, and hanging thing that goes on the cage for mites.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i don't think his wings looked bad if there is a droop it very slight(i didn't watch all the vids)
his tail looks to be hanging a bit low, is it doing that all the time? could be spinal trauma if it is
he does look like he's not feeling well.
have you been able to feel his keel bone to see how skinny he is???
i think he might like a heating pad also, maybe that's why he wants to snuggle on you, it's very sweet but just goes to show you how sick he is.
do you have a cat kennel? you can put the heating pad under half so he can choose how much warmth he wants.
i like to keep sick piji's in them, it holds in the heat a bit, and they can't wreck their feathers as bad a cage can if they flap around.
i think this bird has a good chance at being wild again if his health issues can be addressed.
i still think you should try the rehabber (sorry jaye) she will have meds on hand and will most likely have a vet to help her


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> Iam learning Vets around the country are not the same as here where I work, if someone brings in wildlife it is treated, free of charge...but the people who bring them in have to relinquish the animal/bird to us...alot of the people will contribute something, instead of getting their hair done or a pedicure, as they have an interest..they get updates via phone calls and can be there if there is a release. so I must work at a vet that is not the norm it seems to be. We treat what they call exotics, so finding a vet that does that usally is open to unusual cases....saying it(pigeon) is a pet can help, as they come from domestic stock, and you can get a regular appointment that way, as it is the persons pet that they will take home, but it does cost.....they can't pick one person to give a discount over another in that situation.....then everyone would want a break..



Well, one of the vets I worked with doesn't take in anything that has not an appointment and can pay the astronomical bill for the bird/animal to be seen. I used to take in the birds, pigeon/doves that came in and took them home but eventually he forbade me to do so (he didn't want his clinic to be a drop off for sick and injured wildlife), so I had to meed the people who called during my break or after work. 
I know many vets here who do not take in sick and injured wildlife.

Reti


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

the mite thing you hang on the cage won't get rid of the mites, you will still need to treat him


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Reti said:


> Well, one of the vets I worked with doesn't take in anything that has not an appointment and can pay the astronomical bill for the bird/animal to be seen. I used to take in the birds, pigeon/doves that came in and took them home but eventually he forbade me to do so (he didn't want his clinic to be a drop off for sick and injured wildlife), so I had to meed the people who called during my break or after work.
> I know many vets here who do not take in sick and injured wildlife.
> 
> Reti


yeah, some vets are just not thinking, if they did they would figure out it is good for their PR to take care of the wildlife their clients bring and drop off, and it is just the right thing to do. but they still need to be paid for their work.

treating the lice on the bird, he can be dusted with 5% sevin dust or get the scatt spray from the pet store. the hang up deal is just to ward off bugs...not sure if they even work. never had to use one.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Please keep him warm and dry.
Feed him 2~3 times a day 40~50 peas or corns each time. You can leave seeds in the cage if he want's to eat more but I wouln't count on it presently.
Check if he's drinking water.
Do not give grit.
Treat him for lice with spray or dust.
I know it is time consuming to take care of feeding and cleaning, but this is the only way to really help bird in need.


----------

